# Have you tried this?



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Grace Sardines Tomato Sauce with Hot Chili | Walmart Canada


Buy Grace Sardines Tomato Sauce with Hot Chili from Walmart Canada. Shop for more Caribbean available online at Walmart.ca



www.walmart.ca







My goodness! I just love the sauce of this brand - been dumping it on rice! From Vietnam.
I'm grabbing more tomorrow.

It must be cheaper in the US.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

charito said:


> It must be cheaper in the US.


Where do yo buy it? Do you get it at the Asian market?


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Not my cup of tea but Grace does make some excellents sauces and marinades.

Godspeed


----------



## Mr.penguin (9 mo ago)

I checked walmart.com it wasn't available. Our sardines come packed in water, oil, tomato sauce, Louisiana hot sauce, or mustard. I like water or oil best. The tomato sauce is too sweet. the hot sauce would be my third choice just because it comes with a lot and draining it seems like a waste.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Annie said:


> Where do yo buy it? Do you get it at the Asian market?


@Mr.penguin

I found it at a grocery store called Freshco. I think I had also seen it at a Dollar Store sometime ago, but haven't been back there so I don't know if they still carry it. Asian stores would carry it.

*1/2* of this can gives 9 grams of protein, and 60 calories. Needless to say, it's packed with good cholesterol. I've also seen "mackerel." You have to really read to make sure you get sardines if you want sardines. Theyir packaging is so similar - easy to confuse.
I haven't tried the mackerel.....but I think it's more "fishy" in taste than sardines? This sardines aren't strongly fishy.
In a tough survival scenario, the sauce comes handy as water supplement.

Looked like new shipment hasn't come for quite sometime. I took them all (only about 15 cans left).

A squirt of lemon juice on it takes it to new level.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@charito, sounds good. I agree that mackerel doesn't sound too good. Pretty penitential fish, imo.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

will try to grab some tomorrow. I been living on sardines in hotsauce


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

It's got a pop-tab top too. No need to have a can opener. It's light to carry - good for bugging out or quick escape.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Have you tried this?

I discovered a brand from Poland which I've stocked up on. They've got shredded beets and mushrooms too.










Wolski Vegetable Salads 796ml


Wolski Vegetable Salads 796ml




www.supermarchepa.com






That cabbage salad is not as sweet as the red cabbage, and it's very good served with pan-fried SPAM.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

pickled stuff is good for the gut, they say.


----------



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

The only two products I have had from Grace were sauces, and one of them is my favorite sauce on the planet, Grace Scotch Bonnet Pepper sauce. FYI I strongly suggest trying that sauce, I have gotten dozens of people hooked on it, Your Welcome Grace Corp...


----------

